# Moths, Butterflies and Caterpillars



## AshR (Feb 11, 2015)

Where do people get them? I'm not from the east or the south so I don't field collect any large moth species. I'm most interested in Citheronia regalis, Actius luna, ect. If anyone can help in finding the hickory horned devils there will be a finder's fee.


----------



## agent A (Feb 11, 2015)

i rear silkmoths and even though a disease killed my regalis last year (i got them to maturity the year before), i had no trouble breeding them

i have a ton of diapausing actias luna as well as various other lepidopterans


----------



## Vlodek (Feb 11, 2015)

http://classifieds.insectnet.com/hsx/classifieds.hsx?session_key=;search_and_display_db_button=on;query=subcategory;category=Lepidoptera;subcategory=Livestock;results_format=headlines


----------



## CosbyArt (Feb 11, 2015)

Vlodek said:


> http://classifieds.insectnet.com/hsx/classifieds.hsx?session_key=;search_and_display_db_button=on;query=subcategory;category=Lepidoptera;subcategory=Livestock;results_format=headlines


Thanks for the link I joined up, but seems it is just for dead bugs or out of the country - as the rest of the them are from last year.

Also you can try http://www.argiope.se/test/ It is a insect trading site. I still have yet to trade anything as a mantis ooth doesn't compare to a $0.50 egg with a stamp.


----------



## cuervo (May 15, 2015)

You can get them on Ebay i do :shifty:


----------



## Crystal5937 (Sep 27, 2015)

Right now all of mine have gone to cocoon and will diapause. They will Eclose around may. I would be happy to send you some cecropia, Polyphemus, and will hopefully have Luna and hummingbird moth next season as well. Next season...may/June

Silk moth eggs take 10-14 days to hatch and are extremely delicate. So it's a race to get them shipped before hatch. I personally share with my local friends that also are into the hobby. They will lay up to 100 eggs at a time, that's a lot of cats to feed!


----------

